# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  37 حكم نقض مدني روعة !!

## هيثم الفقى

{ مجموعة أحكام النقض }
1 – الفساد في الاستدلال 
’’ أسباب الحكم يجب أن تشتمل علي بيان مصدر ما ثبتت صحته و تأكد صدقه من وقائع الدعوى ؛ و تفصح بجلاء لا غموض فيه عن الأدلة التي أعتمد عليها في القول بثبوت أو نفي أي من هذه الوقائع ؛ و عن فحوي تلك الأدلة و وجه الاستدلال بها حتى يتسنى لمحكمة النقض أن تعمل رقابتها علي سداد الحكم ؛ و الإستيثاق من أن الأسباب التي أقام قضاءه عليها جاءت سائغة لها أصل ثابت بالأوراق و تتفق مع النتيجة التي انتهي إليها أما إذا بني الحكم قضاءه علي واقعة استخلصها من مصدر وهمي لا وجود له ؛ أو موجود ولكنه مناقض لما أثبته ؛ أو غير مناقض و لكنه من المستحيل عقلاً استخلاص تلك الواقعة منه فإنه يكون مشوباً بالفساد في الاستدلال ,, 
{الطعن رقم 324 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 26 / 2 / 2002 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2001 – 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 107 & 108 - بند ( 52 ) }
2 – بيع أملاك الدولة الخاصة لا يتم إلا بتصديق من المحافظ 
’’ التعاقد بشأن بيع الأملاك الخاصة بالدولة لا يتم بين الحكومة و بين طالبي الشراء ؛ إلا بالتصديق عليه ممن يملكه ؛ وهو معقود وفقاً للمادة الأولي من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 549 لسنة 1976 و المادة التاسعة و العشرون من القرار بقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979 للمحافظين دون سواهم كل في دائرة اختصاصه ؛ بعد موافقة 
اللجنة التنفيذية بالمحافظة ؛ إذ أن هذا التصديق هو القبول بالبيع ,, 
{الطعن رقم 939 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 26 / 12 / 2001 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2001 – 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 99 - بند ( 49 ) }
3 – استخلاص الفعل الذي يؤسس عليه طلب التعويض – سلطة تقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع – تكيفه – مسألة قانون 
’’ من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن لقاضي الموضوع السلطة في تحصيل فهم الواقع في الدعوى و بحسبه أن يبين الحقيقة التي أقتنع بها و أن يقيم قضاءه علي أسباب سائغة تكفي لحمله ؛ ومن المقرر أيضاً أن استخلاص الفعل الذي يؤسس عليه طلب التعويض مما يدخل في حدود السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يشترط أن يكون هذا الاستخلاص سائغاً و له أصل ثابت بالأوراق و أن تكييف الفعل بأنه خطأ أو نفي هذا الأمر عنه هو من مسائل القانون التي تخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض ,, 
{الطعن رقم 4022 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 14 / 2 / 2004 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 298 & 299 - بند ( 164 ) }
4 – يتعين علي محكمة الموضوع أن تعطي الدعوى وصفها الحق ؛ و تكييفها التكييف القانوني الصحيح 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يتعين علي محكمة الموضوع أن تعطي الدعوى وصفها الحق ؛ و تكييفها التكييف القانوني الصحيح مما تتبينه من وقائعها غير متقيدة في ذلك بتكييف الخصوم لها في حدود سبب الدعوى و الطلبات المطروحة فيها 0 و أن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة محكمة الاستئناف في تكييفها للدعوى دون التقيد في ذلك بالوصف الذي أسبغته عليها محكمة الاستئناف حتى لا يحرم المدعي من حق ربما كان لا يضيع عليه لو بحث هذا التكييف قبل ما عداه من المسائل المتعلقة بالحق المتنازع عليه موضوعاً ,, 
{الطعن رقم 495 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 1 / 2003 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 159 - بند ( 88 ) }
5 – رئيس كل وحدة محلية هو وحده صاحب الصفة في تمثيل وحدته قبل الغير و لدي القضاء فيما يدخل في نطاق اختصاصه طبقاً لأحكام القانون 
’’ لما كان النص في المادة الأولي من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979 الصادر بنظام الحكم المحلي المعدل بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1981 علي أن ( وحدات الحكم المحلي هي المحافظات و المراكز و المدن و الأحياء و القرى و يكون لكل منها الشخصية الاعتبارية ) و في المادة الرابعة منه علي أن ( يمثل المحافظة محافظها كما يمثل كل وحدة من وحدات الحكم المحلي الأخرى رئيسا و ذلك أمام القضاء و في مواجهة الغير ) يدل – و علي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن المشرع قد جعل لكل وحدة من وحدات الحكم المحلي شخصية اعتبارية مستقلة عن باقي الوحدات و لكل منها ذمة مالية خاصة بها و حدد الممثل القانوني لها الذي له حق التعامل مع الغير و تمثيلها أمام القضاء مما مقتضاه أن يكون رئيس كل وحدة محلية هو وحده صاحب الصفة في تمثيل وحدته قبل الغير و لدي القضاء فيما يدخل في نطاق اختصاصه طبقاً لأحكام القانون ,, 
{الطعن رقم 4240 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 11 / 1 / 2004 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 160 & 161 - بند ( 89 ) }
6 – استخلاص الفعل المكون للخطأ و علاقة السببية بينه و الضرر – سلطة محكمة الموضوع – شرطه – أن يكون سائغاً 
’’ ولئن كان استخلاص الفعل المكون للخطأ و علاقة السببية بينه و الضرر – وعلي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة – من سلطة محكمة الموضوع إلا أنه يتعين أن يكون هذا الاستخلاص سائغاً و مستمداً من عناصر تؤدي إليه من وقائع الدعوى ,, 
{الطعن رقم 4906 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 12 / 5 / 2004 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 200 - بند ( 111 ) }
7 – للتمسك بحجية حكم سابق في نزاع لاحق يشترط أن تكون المسألة واحدة في الدعويين 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المنع من إعادة نظر النزاع في المسألة المقضي فيها يشترط فيه أن تكون المسألة واحدة في الدعويين و لا تتوافر هذه الوحدة إلا أن تكون المسألة المقضي فيها نهائياً مسألة أساسية لا تتغير و بشرط أن يكون الطرفين قد تناقشا فيها في الدعوى الأولي و استقرت حقيقتها بينهما في الحكم الأول استقراراً جامعاً مانعاً فتكون هي بذاتها الأساس فيما يدعيه بالدعوى الثانية أي من الطرفين قبل الأخر من حقوق متفرعة عنه ؛ و ينبني علي ذلك أن ما لم تنظر فيه المحكمة بالفعل لا يمكن أن يكون موضوعاً لحكم يحوز قوة الأمر المقضي ؛ وأن الحكم في دعوى سابقة بالريع دون أن يبحث فيها النزاع علي الملكية لا يحوز قوة الأمر المقضي في دعوى تالية بالملكية ,, 
{الطعن رقم 720 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 30 / 6 / 2003 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 235 - بند ( 130 ) }
8 – علاقة التبعية قوامها سلطة الرقابة و التوجيه – وجوب بيانها في دعوى المسئولية 
’’ لما كان مفاد نص المادة 174 من القانون المدني و علي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مسئولية المتبوع عن الضرر الذي يحدثه تابعة بعمله غير المشروع تقوم علي خطأ مفترض في جانب المتبوع فرضاً لا يقبل إثبات العكس متي كان هذا العمل قد وقع منه أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها أو ساعدته هذه الوظيفة أو هيأت له إتيان فعله غير المشروع و تقوم علاقة التبعية كلما كان المتبوع سلطة فعلية علي التابع في الرقابة و التوجيه ولو كانت هذه الرقابة قاصرة علي الرقابة الإدارية كما تقوم تلك العلاقة علي توافر الولاية في الرقابة و التوجيه بحيث يكون للمتبوع سلطة فعلية في إصدار الأوامر إلي التابع في طريقة أداء عمله وفي الرقابة عليه في تنفيذ هذه الأوامر و محاسبته سواء في طريق العلاقة العقدية أو غيرها و سواء استعمل المتبوع هذه السلطة أو لم يستعملها طالما كان في استطاعته ذلك ومن ثم فإن قوام علاقة المتبوع بالتابع هو ما للمتبوع علي التابع من سلطة فعلية في توجيهه و رقابته و يكفي لتحققها أن يقوم بها تابع أخر نيابة عنه و لحسابه بما لازمه ؛ أن يعني الحكم عند تكييف الأساس القانوني لدعوى المسئولية التي يقيمها المضرور علي المسئول عن الضرر الذي لحقه من العمل غير المشروع الذي أرتكبه تابعة علي أساس تلك المسئولية أن يعرض لدلالة قيام علاقة التبعية و الولاية في الرقابة و التوجيه و يبين بما فيه الكفاية مدي توافر ذلك ,, 
{الطعن رقم 3608 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 25 / 12 / 2002 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 276 - بند ( 150 ) }
9 – الشروط الموضوعية للتمسك بالحجية 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مناط حجية الحكم الصادر في إحدى الدعاوى في دعوى تالية سواء كان الحكم صادراً في ذات الموضوع أو في مسألة كلية شاملة أو في مسألة أساسية واحدة في الدعويين أن يكون الحكم السابق صادراً بين ذات الخصوم في الدعوى التالية مع اتحاد في الموضوع و السبب في الدعويين ,, 
{الطعن رقم 10277 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 8 / 5 / 2003 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 405 - بند ( 230 ) }
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن النص في المادة 101 من قانون الإثبات علي أن ( الأحكام التي حازت قوة الأمر المقضي تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه الحجية ؛ و لكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم و تتعلق بذات الحق محلاً و سبباً 000 ) يدل علي أن مناط حجية الأحكام التي حازت قوة الأمر المقضي هو وحدة الموضوع و الخصوم و السبب بحيث إذا تخلف أحد هذه الشروط انتفت تلك الحجية ، كما أن المقرر أن الحجية تقتصر علي ما فصل فيها من الحقوق ؛ وما لم تفصل فيه المحكمة بالفعل لا يمكن أن يكون موضوعاً لحكم يحوز قوة الأمر المقضي ؛ لما كان ذلك : وكان البين من الأوراق أن الدعوى السابقة رقم 15 لسنة 1993 تجاري بور سعيد الابتدائية رفعت للمطالبة بتعويض عن عجز في رسالة شاي بينما رفعت الدعوى رقم 17 لسنة 1993 تجاري بور سعيد الابتدائية للمطالبة بتعويض عن عجز في رسالة مغايرة للرسالة محل الدعوى السابقة ؛ الأمر الذي يبين منه اختلاف المحل في كل من الدعويين بما لا تتوافر معه شروط حجية الأمر المقضي للحكم الصادر في الدعوى السابقة ؛ و إذ قضي الحكم رغم ذلك بتوافر تلك الشروط فإنه يكون معيباً بما يوجب نقضه ,, 
{الطعن رقم 40 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 8 / 3/ 2004 - مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2002 – 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 433 - بند ( 255 ) }
10 – الفساد في الاستدلال 
" أسباب الحكم تعتبر مشوبة بالفساد في الاستدلال إذا انطوت علي عيب يمس سلامة الاستنباط ويتحقق ذلك إذا استندت المحكمة في اقتناعها إلي أدلة غير صالحة من الناحية الموضوعية الاقتناع بها "
( الطعن رقم 5223 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 10 / 2 / 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 / 2002 – ص 164 – بند 89 )
11 – مخالفة الثابت بالأوراق 
" مخالفة الثابت الأوراق التي تبطل الحكم هو تحريف محكمة الموضوع للثابت مادياً ببعض المستندات أو إبتناء الحكم علي فهم حصلته المحكمة مخالف لما هو ثابت بأوراق الدعوى " 
( الطعن رقم 1592 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6 / 1 / 2004 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2002 / 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص133 – بند 73 )
12 – بطلان الحكم لإغفالة الرد علي الدفوع 

’’ النص في المادة 178 من قانون المرافعات معدلة بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 1973 علي أنه (يجب أن يشتمل الحكم علي عرض مجمل لوقائع الدعوى ؛ ثم طلبات الخصوم ؛ وخلاصة موجزه لدفوعهم ودفاعهم الجوهري ؛ ورأي النيابة ثم تذكر بعد ذلك أسباب الحكم ومنطوقة ) 0 وأن ( القصور في الأسباب الواقعية 000 يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم ) يدل – وعلي ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – علي أنه تقديراً للأهمية البالغة لتسبيب الأحكام و تمكيناً لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة سلامة تطبيق القانون علي ما صح من وقائع أوجب المشرع علي المحاكم أن تورد في أحكامها ما أبداه الخصوم من دفوع وما ساقوه من دفاع جوهري ليتسنى تقدير هذا وتلك في ضوء الواقع الصحيح في الدعوى ؛ ثم إيراد الأسباب التي تبرر ما اتجهت إليه المحكمة من رأي ورتب المشرع علي قصور الأسباب الواقعية بطلان الحكم 0 كما أنه بحكم ما للدفوع من أهمية بارزه في سير الخصومات أفرد لها المشرع الفصل الأول من الباب السادس من الكتاب الأول من قانون المرافعات مبيناً كيفية التمسك بها وأثارها ؛ ومن ثم أوجب علي المحاكم إيراد خلاصة موجزه لها – في إطلاق غير مقيد بوصف – خلافاً لما وصف به الدفاع من أن يكون جوهرياً علي تقدير منه بتحقق هدا الوصف في الدفوع كافة بخلاف أوجه الدفاع التي قد يغني بعضها عن البعض الآخر أو ينطوي الرد علي إحداها علي معني إطراح ما عداها ؛ ثم استلزم القانون لسلامة الأحكام أن تورد الرد الواقعي الكافي علي تلك الدفوع وعلي الجوهري من أوجه الدفاع مرتباً البطلان علي تقصيرها في ذلك ’’0 
[نقض مدني جلسة 26 / 11 / 1984 – طعن 85 لسنة 54 ق ؛ جلسة 26 / 5 / 1992 – طعن 106 لسنة 59 ق ؛ جلسة 29 / 3 / 1982 – طعن 582 لسنة 47 ق ؛ جلسة 9 / 2 / 1980 – طعن 595 لسنة 45 ق –م نقض م – 31 – 455 – محمد كمال عبد العزيز – تقنين المرافعات في ضوء القضاء والفقه – الطبعة الثالثة – 1995 – ص 1129 ؛ 1130 ]
13 – استخلاص توافر الصفة في الدعوى 

’’ الدعوى إن هي إلا حق الالتجاء إلي القضاء لحماية الحق أو المركز القانوني المدعى به ؛ ومن ثم يلزم لقبولها توافر الصفة الموضوعية لطرفي هذا الحق بأن ترفع الدعوى ممن يدعى استحقاقه لهذه الحماية وضد من يراد الاحتجاج عليه بها 0 وإذ كان استخلاص توافر الصفة في الدعوى هو من قبيل فهم الواقع المطروح علي المحكمة فإن واجبها يقتضيها أن تعتمد في استنباط هذا الواقع علي ما قدم إليها من أدلة حقيقية لها أصل ثابت في الأوراق وأن تقيم قضاءها علي أسباب سائغة تكفي لحمله ” 
( الطعن رقم 1065 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 27 / 11 / 2001 –مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 ؛ 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص179 ؛ 180 – بند 100 )
14 – سقوط بالتقادم الثلاثي – شروطه 
’’ يشترط لتطبيق حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 337 من التقنين المدني – وعلي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن يكون المبلغ الذي حصلته الدولة قد دفع باعتباره ضريبة أو رسم وأن يكون تحصيله قد تم بغير وجه حق 000 فإن حق الطاعنة في إسترداد الرسوم يتقادم بثلاث سنوات من تاريخ دفعها طبقاً لما نصت عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 337 من التقنين المدني دون توقف علي علمها بحقها في الرد ذلك أن حكم هذه المادة يعتبر استثناءً وارداً علي القاعدة العامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 187 من التقنين المدني ’’ 
{ نقض جلسة 27 / 6 / 1977 – م نقض م – 28 – 1519 – محمد كمال عند العزيز – التقنين المدني في ضوء الفقه و القضاء – الطبعة الثانية – 1980 – الجزء الأول – ص 1123 }
15 – أثر الإحالة لتقرير الخبير المعيب 
’’ الأصل أن ترد أسباب الحكم كاملة في صلب ورقته ذاتها ولا تكمله أي ورقه أخري ؛ فيكون الحكم مشتمل علي أسبابه السائغة و الواضحة الدالة علي أن المحكمة استوعبت وقائع النزاع و محصت الأدلة و دفاع الخصوم إلا أنه يجوز لمحكمة الموضوع متي أخذت بتقرير الخبير أن تكتفي بالإحالة إلي الأسس التي بني عليها الخبير تقريره دون أن ترددها في حكمها شريطة أن تكون هذه الأسس سائغة و واضحة و كافية و مؤدية لتلك النتيجة و بالتالي فإنه يترتب علي إحالة الحكم علي أسس تقرير الخبير لكي تكمل أسبابه أن يصبح هذا التقرير جزءً من بنيان الحكم المحيل ؛ فلو كان التقرير باطلاً أو معيباً بالقصور أو الفساد أو مخالفة الثابت بالأوراق أمتد العيب ذاته إلي الحكم فيصبح معيباً بما شاب التقرير ؛ فإذا اعترض الخصوم علي التقرير وجب علي الحكم تحصيل هذه الاعتراضات و تمحيصها و إبداء الرأي فيها متي كانت مؤثرة و إلا كان الحكم قاصراً لأن هذه الاعتراضات تعد من قبيل الدفاع الجوهري الذي يعيب الحكم إغفاله ما لم تكن أسس تقرير الخبير قد تضمنت الرد الضمني المسقط لهذه الاعتراضات ”
{ الطعن رقم 1844 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 24 / 12 / 2001 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 ؛ 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 352 ) – ص 623 }
16 –بطلان الحكم لإغفاله الدفاع الجوهري 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن إغفال الحكم بحث دفاع أبداه الخصم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم إذا كان هذا الدفاع جوهرياً و مؤثراً في النتيجة التي انتهي إليها إذ يعتبر ذلك الإغفال قصوراً في أسباب الحكم الواقعية يترتب عليه البطلان ؛ و أنه متي قدم الخصم إلي محكمة الموضوع مستندات و تمسك بدلالتها فالتفت الحكم عن التحدث عنها مع ما قد يكون لها من دلالة فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 6322 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 18 / 4 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 ؛ 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 96 ) – ص 173 }
17 – مفهوم التنفيذ العيني 
’’ أن تنفيذ الالتزام إما أن يكون عيناً فيقوم المدين بأداء عين ما التزم به ؛ أو تنفيذ عن طريق التعويض 00 ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 3408 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 28 / 10 / 2001 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 ؛ 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 43 ) – ص 85 }
18 – دعوى البطلان الأصلية في حالة تجرد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الحكم القضائي متي صدر صحيحاً منتجاً لأثاره فإنه يمتنع بحث أسباب العوار التي تلحقه إلا عن طريق التظلم منه بطرق الطعن المناسبة ولا سبيل لإهدار هذا الحكم بدعوى بطلان أصلية أو الدفع بالبطلان في دعوى أخري ؛ إلا أن المسلم به – استثناءً من الأصل العام في بعض الصور – القول بإمكان رفع هذه الدعوى أو إبداء الدفع في دعوى ثانية ؛ إذا تجرد الحكم من أركانه الأساسية بحيث يشوبه عيب جوهري جسيم يصيب كيانه و يفقده صفته كحكم و يحول دون إعتباره موجود منذ صدوره فلا يستنفد القاضي سلطته ولا يرتب الحكم حجية الأمر المقضي ؛ ولا يرد عليه التصحيح لأن المعدوم لا يمكن رأب صدعه ,,
{ الطعن رقم 5816 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 8 / 1 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 ؛ 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 46 ) – ص 92 }


19 – الحكم الصادر من جهة خارج حدود الولاية يعد معدوم الحجية 




20 – استخلاص عناصر المسئولية يدخل في السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع – شرطه أن يكون سائغ 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن استخلاص ثبوت الضرر أو نفيه من مسائل الواقع التي يستقل بها قاضي الموضوع مادام الدليل الذي أخذ به في حكمه مقبولاً قانوناً 0 و أن استخلاص الخطأ و علاقة السببية بين الخطأ و الضرر هو ما يدخل في السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع ما دام هذا الاستخلاص سائغاً و مستمداً من عناصر تؤدي إليه من وقائع الدعوى ,, 
{ طعن رقم 1318 لسنة 48 ق جلسة 25 / 6 / 1981 س 32 ص 1952 ، طعن رقم 174 لسنة 36 ق جلسة 31 / 12 / 1970 س21 ص 1311 – موسوعة مبادئ النقض في المسئولية المدنية – للمستشار / أحمد هبه – ص 178 – البند ( 1116 ) }
21- تقدير الضرر و تحديد التعويض الجابر له هو من أطلا قات قاضي الموضوع – شرطه الاعتماد علي أساس سليم 
’’ لئن كان تقدير الضرر و تحديد التعويض الجابر له هو من أطلا قات قاضي الموضوع إلا أن شرط ذلك أن يكون قد أعتمد في قضائه علي أساس سليم ,, 

{ طعن رقم 665 لسنة 40 ق جلسة 22 / 5 / 1976 س 27 ص 1153 ، طعن رقم 310 لسنة 32 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 1966 س17 ص 1201 – موسوعة مبادئ النقض في المسئولية المدنية – للمستشار / أحمد هبه – ص 186 – البند ( 1137 ) }
22 – وجوب إثبات خطأ أو تقصير الحكومة – عدم بيان الحكم الخطأ أو التقصير – قصور - الالتزام ببذل عناية و ليس بتحقيق غاية _ مثال 
’’ لا تقوم مسئولية الحكومة عن تعويض الأضرار التي تلحق الأفراد بسبب الإضرابات و القلاقل إلا إذ ثبت أن القائمين علي شئون الأمن قد امتنعوا عن القيام بواجباتهم و قصروا في إدارتها تقصيراً يمكن وصفه في الظروف التي وقع فيها الحادث بأنه خطأ 0 فإذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بوقوع الخطأ في جانب وزارة الداخلية علي أن رجال الأمن التابعين لها قد تهاونوا في العمل علي تفريق المتظاهرين وفي اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتفادي وقوع الاشتباك بينهم دون أن يبين الحكم مظهر هذا التهاون و يورد دليله عليه و إنما اعتبر أن مجرد حصول الاشتباك بين الجمهور و رجال الشرطة و زيادة الشغب نتيجة حتمية لتهاون رجال الأمن في أداء أعمال وظيفتهم ؛ فإن الحكم يكون معيباً بما يستوجب نقضه ,, 
{ نقض مدني جلسة 21 / 3 / 1968 – م نقض م – 19 – 576 – التقنين المدني في ضوء القضاء و الفقه – محمد كمال عبد العزيز – الجزء الأول في الالتزامات – 1980 – ص 547 & 548 }
23 - حق مصلحة الجمارك في الرسم المستحق علي البضاعة المستوردة لا يسقط لمجرد عدم تحصيله قبل الإفراج عنها0
” حق مصلحة الجمارك في الرسم المستحق علي البضاعة المستوردة لا يسقط لمجرد عدم تحصيله قبل الإفراج عنها ؛ فالحقوق لا تسقط بغير نص وليس في القانون العام ولا في القوانين الخاصة بالمسائل الجمركية ما يمنع مصلحة الجمارك من تدارك خطأ أو سهو وقعت فيه بعدم اقتضاء رسم واجب لها قبل الإفراج عن البضاعة ؛ ولا يعتبر ذلك من جانبها خطأ في حق المستورد يمكن أن يتذرع به للفكاك من الرسم متي كان مستحقاً عليه قانوناً وقت دخول البضاعة المستوردة وكان الحق فيه لم يسقط بالتقادم ” 0 
{ نقض مدني - الطعن رقم 635 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 24 / 6 / 2004 } [/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
24- لمصلحة الجمارك سلطة تقدير البضاعة المطالب عنها بالرسوم الجمركية تقديراً فعلياً رغم تقديم الفاتورة الأصلية الخاصة بها0 

’’ لمصلحة الجمارك سلطة تقدير البضاعة المطالب عنها بالرسوم الجمركية تقديراً فعلياً رغم تقديم الفاتورة الأصلية الخاصة بها بالمستندات المتعلقة بالصفقة دون إلتزام عليها بأن تتقيد بما ورد بها أو بالفواتير نفسها رغم التصديق عليها 0 ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 6336 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 3 / 1 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 – 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – ص 147 ؛ 148 – بند ( 77 ) }
25 – سلطة محكمة الموضوع في تكييف الدعوى دون تقييد بتكييف الخصوم لها 0 
’’ قاضي الموضوع ملزم بإعطاء الدعوى أو ما يتخذ فيها من إجراءات أو يبدى فيها من طلبات أو دفوع وصفها الحق و تكييفها التكييف القانوني السليم دون التقيد بتكييف الخصوم لها و لا بما يسبغونه عليها من أوصاف لا تتفق و حقيقة المقصود منها إذ العبرة ليست بالألفاظ التي صيغت بها بل بحقيقة ما يقصد الخصوم تحقيقه منها ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 6353 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 16 / 5 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2001 & 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة - المكتب الفني – ص 202 – بند ( 112) }
26 – المنازعة في أساس الالتزام بالرسم _ سلوك إجراءات المرافعات العادية 0 
’’ إذا كانت المنازعة تدور حول مقدار الرسم الذي يصح اقتضاؤه فإن الفصل فيها يكون بالمعارضة في أمر التقدير ؛ أما إذا كانت تدور حول أساس الالتزام بالرسم و مداه و الوفاء به فإن الفصل فيها يكون بسلوك إجراءات المرافعات العادية ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 1146 لسنة 59 ق – جلسة 20 / 5 / 1993 ؛ مجلة القضاة الفصلية – السنة 26 – العدد الأول و الثاني _ يناير : ديسمبر 1993 – ص 470 – قوانين الرسوم و منازعاتها – للمستشار عبد الرحيم علي – ص 73 }
27 – مناط تحقق الضرر المادي لمن يدعيه نتيجة وفاة أخر هو ثبوت أن المجني عليه كان يعوله فعلاً وقت وفاته علي نحو مستمر و دائم و أن فرصة الاستمرار علي ذلك كانت محققه
’’ تعين عناصر الضرر الموجب للتعويض هو من مسائل القانون التي تخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض و أنه يشترط للحكم بالتعويض عن الضرر المادي الإخلال بمصلحة مالية للمضرور و أن يكون الضرر محققاً بأن يقع بالفعل أو بأن يكون وقوعه في المستقبل حتماً وأن مناط تحقق الضرر المادي لمن يدعيه نتيجة وفاة أخر هو ثبوت أن المجني عليه كان يعوله فعلاً وقت وفاته علي نحو مستمر و دائم و أن فرصة الاستمرار علي ذلك كانت محققه 0 و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي للمطعون ضدها بالتعويض المادي علي سند من مجرد قوله أن المتوفى – و هو أبنها – كان يعولها باعتبار نفقتها واجبة عليه شرعاً و دون أن يتثبت من أن هذه الإعالة كانت قائمة فعلاً علي نحو مستمر و دائم وقت الوفاة فإنه يكون فضلاً عن قصوره قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون مما يوجب نقضه في خصوص ما قضي به من تعويض مادي ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 682 لسنة 55ق جلسة 1 / 1 / 1987 – موسوعة مبادئ النقض في المسئولية المدنية – للمستشار / أحمد هبه – الطبعة الثانية – 1993 – ص 319 – القاعدة 1414 }
28 – مناط التعويض عن الضرر المادي الناشئ عن تفويت الفرصة أن تكون هذه الفرصة قائمة و أن يكون الأمل في الإفادة منها له ما يبرره
’’ مناط التعويض عن الضرر المادي الناشئ عن تفويت الفرصة أن تكون هذه الفرصة قائمة و أن يكون الأمل في الإفادة منها له ما يبرره 0 وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بالتعويض عن الضرر المادي علي ما أورده من أن الوفاة فوتت علي المطعون ضدهما فرصة الأمل في مساعدة ولدهما المتوفى الذي أنهي دراسته و أصبح قادراً علي الكسب دون أن يعني ببحث ما أثاره الطاعن من أن المتوفى لم يكن لديه مالاً و أن المطعون ضده الأول كان ينفق عليه و أن والديه المطعون ضدهما لم يكونا في حاجة إلي مساعدته مما لو صح لجاز أن يتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى فإنه يكون معيباً بالقصور مما يستوجب نقضه نقضاً جزئياً في خصوص قضائه بالتعويض عن الضرر المادي ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 1380 لسنة 52 ق جلسة 28 / 4 / 1983 – س 34 – ص 1096 - موسوعة مبادئ النقض في المسئولية المدنية – للمستشار / أحمد هبه – الطبعة الثانية – 1993 – ص 324 ؛ 325 – القاعدة 1424 }
29 – تقدير التعويض يجب أن يكون قائماً علي أساس سائغ مردوداً إلي عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق و مبرراته التي يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه 
’’ و لئن كان تقدير التعويض من مسائل الواقع التي يستقل بها قاضي الموضوع إلا أن مناط ذلك – وعلي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن يكون هذا التقدير قائماً علي أساس سائغ مردوداً إلي عناصره الثابتة بالأوراق و مبرراته التي يتوازن بها أساس التعويض مع العلة من فرضه بحيث يكون متكافئاً مع الضرر و ليس دونه و غير زائد عليه ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 128 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 14 / 4 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2001 : 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 57 ) – ص 115 ؛ والطعن 148 لسنة 61 ق – جلسة 19 / 3 / 2002 – القاعدة ( 61 ) – ص 120 }

30 – التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي يكفي أن يكون مواسياً للمضرور و يكفل رد اعتباره و هو ما يتوافر بما يراه القاضي مناسباً قي هذا الصدد 
’’ من المقرر أنه يكفي في تقدير التعويض عن الضرر أن يكون مواسياً للمضرور و يكفل رد اعتباره و هو ما يتوافر بما يراه القاضي مناسباً قي هذا الصدد تبعاً لواقع الحال و الظروف الملابسة و ذلك دون غلو و لا إسراف و لو كان هذا التقدير ضئيلاً ما دام يرمز إلي الغاية منه و يحقق النتيجة المستهدفة به ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 1368 لسنة 50 ق – جلسة 18 / 1 / 1985 – المسئولية المدنية في ضوء الفقه و القضاء – الدناصوري و الشواربي – ص 1815 } 
31 – يعود سريان التقادم بالنسبة للدعوى المدنية بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية سواء بصدور حكم فيها أو بأي سبب أخر 0 
’’ المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مؤدي المادتين 172 ؛ 382 من القانون المدني أنه إذا كان العمل غير المشروع يشكل جريمة بما يستتبع قيام الدعوى الجنائية إلي جانب دعوى التعويض المدنية فإن الدعوى المدنية لا تسقط إلا بسقوط الدعوى الجنائية 0 فإذا انفصلت الدعويان بأن أختار المضرور الطريق المدني دون الطريق الجنائي للمطالبة بتعويض الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة فإن سريان التقادم بالنسبة له يقف ما بقي الحق في رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو تحريكها أو السير فيها قائماً 0 فإذا انقضت هذه الدعوى بصدور حكم فيها أو بسبب آخر من أسباب الانقضاء كسقوطها بالتقادم عاد تقادم دعوى التعويض إلي السريان منذ هذا التاريخ ؛ ذلك أن بقاء الحق في رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو تحريكها أو السير فيها يعد في معني المادة 382 / 1 من القانون المدني مانعاً يتعذر معه علي المضرور المطالبة بحقه في التعويض ؛ و إذ كان لا يغير من وجود هذا المانع أن ينتهي الحكم في الدعوى الجنائية إلي انقضائها بالتقادم 0 ذلك أن مجرد قيام إجراءات المحاكمة الجنائية يكفي بذاته مانعاً يتعذر معه علي المضرور أن يطالب بحقه أمام القضاء المدني ؛ لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد ألتزم هذا النظر في قضائه و احتسب بداية مدة التقادم من تاريخ التصديق علي الحكم الجنائي فإنه يكون قد ألتزم صحيح القانون ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 734 لسنة 56 ق جلسة 29 / 5 / 1990 & الطعن رقم 1271 لسنة 53 ق جلسة 13 / 3 / 1987 & الطعن رقم 651 لسنة 52 ق جلسة 12 / 1 / 1986 & الطعن رقم 891 لسنة 51 ق جلسة 19 / 11 / 1985 - موسوعة مبادئ النقض في المسئولية المدنية – للمستشار / أحمد هبه – الطبعة الثانية – 1993 – ص 131 ؛ 132 – القاعدة 1036 }
32 – حجية الصور الضوئية للأوراق العرفية في الإثبات 
’’ الصور الضوئية للأوراق العرفية ليست لها حجية في الإثبات إلا بمقدار ما تهدي إلي الأصل فإذا كان موجوداً فيرجع إليه أما إذا كان الأصل غير موجود فلا سبيل للاحتجاج بالصورة إذ هي لا تحمل توقيع من صدرت عنه ؛ إذ أن التوقيع بالإمضاء أو ببصمة الخاتم أو ببصمة الإصبع هو المصدر القانوني لإضفاء الحجية علي الأوراق العرفية بما مؤداه أن الصورة الضوئية للمحرر العرفي لا حجية لها في الإثبات إذا جحدها الخصم ؛ و أن إغفال الحكم بحث دفاع أبداه الخصم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم إذا كان هذا الدفاع جوهرياً و مؤثراً في النتيجة التي انتهت إليها المحكمة إذ يعد هذا الإغفال قصوراً في أسباب الحكم الواقعية بما يقتضي بطلانه ’’ 
{الطعن رقم 3999 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 28 / 1 / 2004 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2002 : 2004 – المكتب الفني – هيئة قضايا الدولة – ص 10 – بند (3) }
33 – خضوع السلع الرأسمالية للضريبة العامة علي المبيعات 
’’ النص في المادة الأولي من قانون الضريبة العامة علي المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 علي أنه " يقصد في تطبيق أحكام هذه القانون بالألفاظ و العبارات الآتية ، التعريفات الموضحة قرين كل منها : المكلف : الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي المكلف بتحصيل و توريد الضريبة للمصلحة سواء كان منتجاً صناعياً أو تاجراً أو مؤدياً لخدمة خاضعة للضريبة بلغت مبيعاته حد التسجيل المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون ، و كذلك كل مستورد لسلعة أو خدمة خاضعة للضريبة بغرض الاتجار مهما كان حجم معاملاته 0 السلعة : كل منتج صناعي سواء كان محلياً أو مستورداً 0 البيع : هو انتقال ملكية السلعة أو أداء الخدمة من البائع ولو كان مستورداً إلي المشتري 000 مورد الخدمة المستورد : كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم باستيراد سلع صناعية أو خدمات من الخارج خاضعة للضريبة بغرض الاتجار " ؛ كما تنص المادة الثانية من القانون المذكور علي أن " تفرض الضريبة العامة علي المبيعات علي السلع المصنعة المحلية و المستوردة إلا ما أستثنى بنص خاص " ؛ وتنص المادة السادسة من ذات القانون علي أنه " تستحق الضريبة بتحقق واقعة بيع السلعة أو أداء الخدمة بمعرفة المكلفين وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، و يعتبر في حكم البيع قيام المكلف باستعمال السلعة أو الاستفادة من الخدمة في أغراض خاصة أو شخصية أو التصرف فيها بأي من التصرفات القانونية ، كما تستحق الضريبة بالنسبة إلي السلع المستوردة في مرحلة الإفراج عنها من الجمارك بتحقق الواقعة المنشئة للضريبة الجمركية و تحصل وفقاً للإجراءات المقررة في شأنها 0 ومفاد هذه النصوص أن المشرع في قانون الضريبة علي المبيعات الصادر بالقانون 11 لسنة 1991 وضع تنظيماً شاملاً لهذه الضريبة و عين بمقتضاه السلع و الخدمات الخاضعة لها فأخضع للضريبة السلع المحلية و المستوردة و الخدمات التي أورد بيانها بالجدول المرافق للقانون حيث تستحق الضريبة بتحقق واقعة بيع السلعة أو أداء الخدمة بمعرفة المكلفين بتحصيلها و توريدها ، وأن قيام المكلف باستعمال السلعة أو الاستفادة من الخدمة في أغراض خاصة أو شخصية أو التصرف فيها يعتبر في حكم البيع ، كما أخضع المشرع للضريبة كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يقوم باستيراد سلع أو خدمات من الخارج متي كان استيراده لها بغرض الاتجار فيها أو استعمالها في إنتاج سلع يتم بيعها بعد ذلك أياً كان حجم معاملاته و جعل استحقاق الضريبة بالنسبة لهذه السلع و الخدمات منوطاً بتحقق الواقعة المنشئة للضريبة الجمركية بغض النظر عما إذا كانت هذه السلع رأسمالية أو استهلاكية ما لم يرد نص خاص بالإعفاء منها كما فعل المشرع في المادة السابعة من القانون المذكور ؛ ذلك أن المشرع حينما أخضع السلع المستوردة للضريبة بالمادة السادسة من القانون قد أورد لفظ " السلع المستوردة " في صيغة عامة مطلقة ومتي كان النص عاماً مطلقاً فلا محل لتقييده أو تخصيصه باستهداء الحكمة منه إذ في ذلك استحداث لحكم مغاير لم يأت به النص علي سبيل التأويل ؛ لما كان ذلك ؛ وكان البين بالأوراق أن الشركة التي يمثلها الطاعن قامت باستيراد مصنع من الخارج كسلعة رأسمالية لاستخدامه في العمليات التصنيعية اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط و زيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية لها وهذا الغرض الذي من أجله تم استيراد هذا المصنع بمعداته و أجهزته ، يدخل ضمن الأغراض الأساسية لإنشاء هذه الشركة وهي أغراض تجارية بطبيعة الحال ويكون الاستيراد بغرض الاتجار و تحققت الواقعة التي جعلها المشرع سبباً لاستحقاق ضريبة المبيعات علي السلع المستوردة وهي الإفراج عن السلعة من الدائرة الجمركية بعد مرورها إلي داخل البلاد للاستهلاك المحلي و يؤكد ذلك و يدعمه استعمال هذا المصنع بأدواته و معداته في أغراض الطاعن الخاصة يجعله في حكم البيع المنشي لواقعة استحقاق الضريبة 0 وإذ ألتزم الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر فإنه يكون قد أصاب صحيح القانون و يكون النعي عليه بهذا السبب علي غير أساس 000وحيث إن الطاعن ينعى بالسبب الثاني علي الحكم المطعون فيه مخالفة الثابت بالأوراق و الفساد في الاستدلال إذ أطرح فتوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة بشأن عدم خضوع السلع الرأسمالية المستوردة للضريبة علي المبيعات لفوات غرض الاتجار فيها من استيرادها علي سند أنها غير ملزمة و لا حجية لها في حين أن المادة 66 فقرة (د ) من قانون مجلس الدولة قد جعلت فتاوى الجمعية ملزمة فإنه يكون معيباً و يستوجب نقضه ، و حيث إن هذا النعي مردود ؛ ذلك أن النص في المادة السادسة من القانون 47 لسنة 1972 بتنظيم مجلس الدولة علي أن " تختص الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بإبداء الرأي مسبباً في المسائل و المواضيع الآتية (أ) 000 (ب) 000 (ج) 000 (د) المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الوزارات أو بين المصالح العامة أو بين الهيئات العامة أو بين الهيئات المحلية أو بين هذه الجهات و بعضها البعض ويكون رأى الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع في هذه المنازعات ملزم للجانبين " 0 يدل علي أن المشرع لم يسبغ علي الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة ولاية القضاء في المنازعات التي تقوم بين فروع السلطة التنفيذية ذلك أن هذه الجمعية ليست من بين ما يتألف منه القسم القضائي بمجلس الدولة ولا يتبع عند طرح المنازعة عليها الإجراءات التي رسمها قانون المرافعات أو أية قواعد إجرائية أخري تقوم مقامها و تتوافر بها سمات إجراءات التقاضي و ضماناته وهي علي هذا النحو لا تعد من جهات القضاء أو الجهات ذات الاختصاص القضائي وإنما تختص فقط بمهمة الإفتاء في المنازعات بإبداء الرأي مسبباً علي ما أفصح عنه صدر النص السالف ؛ ولا يؤثر في ذلك ما أضفاه المشرع علي رأيها من صفة الإلزام للجانبين لأن هذا الرأي الملزم لا يتجاوز حد الفتوى ولا يرقي به نص المادة 66 الشار إليها إلي مرتبة الأحكام فلا يحوز الرأي الذي تبديه بشأن ما يطرح عليها حجية الأمر المقضي ؛ فإذا كان هذا بشأن المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الجهات التي حددها النص سالف البيان فمن باب أولي لا تنطبق هذه الفتوى علي حالة الطاعن وهو من أشخاص القانون الخاص ولا يكون لها صفة الإلزام أو الحجية ؛ وإذ ألتزم الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و أطرح فتوى الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة فإنه يكون قد أعمل القانون علي وجهه الصحيح ’’ 
{ الطعن رقم 295 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 23 / 10 / 2003 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة 2002 : 2004 – هيئة قضايا الدولة المكتب الفني – طبعة 2005 – ص 546 وما بعدها- القاعدة ( 349 ) }
34 – اعتبار الاستئناف كأن لم يكن لعدم إعلان الصحيفة خلال ثلاثة أشهر المادتين 70 ؛ 240 مرافعات – شرطه أن يكون عدم الإعلان في الميعاد راجعاً إلي فعل المستأنف _ توقيع الجزاء أمر جوازي للمحكمة 0 
’’ إن النص في المادة 70 من قانون المرافعات المعدلة بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1976 علي أنه ( يجوز بناء علي طلب المدعي عليه اعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن إذا لم يتم تكليف المدعي عليه بالحضور في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلي قلم الكتاب و كان ذلك راجعاً إلي فعل المدعي ) و النص في المادة 240 من القانون المذكور علي أنه ( تسري علي الاستئناف القواعد المقررة أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولي ؛ سواء فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات أو بالأحكام ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك ) يدل علي أن مناط توقيع الجزاء باعتبار الدعوى أو الاستئناف كأن لم يكن – إذا ما تمسك صاحب المصلحة بذلك – أن يكون عدم إتمام الإعلان بالصحيفة في الميعاد المقرر راجعاً إلي فعل المدعي أو المستأنف ؛ و توقيع ذلك الجزاء أمر جوازي للمحكمة متروك لمطلق تقديرها فلها رغم توافر الشرط ألا تحكم به إذا ما قدرت أن هناك عذراً أدي إلي عدم إتمام الإعلان بالصحيفة في الميعاد ,, 

{ الطعن رقم 7573 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 24 / 3 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2001 : 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 124 ) – ص 224 & 225 }
35 – لا يجوز أن يتمسك بتوقيع الجزاء من تسبب في عدم إتمام الإعلان في الميعاد عملاً بالمادة 21 مرافعات 
’’ لا يجوز أن يتمسك بتوقيع الجزاء من تسبب في عدم إتمام الإعلان في الميعاد عملاً بالمادة 21 مرافعات فإذا كان عدم إعلان صحيفة الاستئناف خلال الميعاد في العنوان الذي اتخذه لنفسه المستأنف عليه في صحيفة دعواه لأول درجة راجعاً إلي عدم صحة هذا العنوان ؛ إذ لما انتقل المحضر إلي هذا العنوان اثبت أنه غير مقيم فيه و أبدي من خاطبة أنه مقيم في عنوان آخر فلما انتقل المحضر إلي هذا العنوان الأخير لم يستدل منه علي المعلن إليه مما اضطر المستأنف إلي إجراء الإعلان في مواجهة النيابة بعد أن فات الميعاد ؛ فإن المعلن إليه يكون هو الذي تسبب في عدم إتمام الإعلان صحيحاً في الميعاد بما يتخلف معه شرط توقيع الجزاء ,,
{نقض جلسة 31 / 5 / 1980 – م نقض م – 31 – 1619 – محمد كمال عبد العزيز – تقنين المرافعات في ضوء القضاء و الفقه – الطبعة الثالثة – 1995 – الجزء الأول – ص 503 }
كما قضت بأن :- 
’’ لما كانت المادة 12 من قانون المرافعات قد نصت في فقرتها الثانية علي أنه إذا ألغي الخصم موطنه الأصلي أو المختار ولم يخبر خصمه بذلك صح إعلانه فيه و تسلم الصورة عن الاقتضاء إلي جهة الإدارة ؛ و كانت الطاعنة قد خالفت القانون بعدم إخطارها المطعون ضده الأول بتغير موطنها أثناء فترة الوقف مما أدي إلي تعذر قيامه بإعلانها بتعجيل الاستئناف من الإيقاف في الميعاد المقرر قانوناً فلا يكون لها أن تتمسك باعتبار المطعون ضده الأول تاركاً لاستئنافه إذ لا يجوز لها أن تفيد من خطئها الذي تسببت فيه فيما شاب إجراء التعجيل من عيب ,, 
{نقض جلسة 5 / 12 / 1983 الطعن رقم 1289 لسنة 49 ق – محمد كمال عبد العزيز – تقنين المرافعات في ضوء القضاء و الفقه – الطبعة الثالثة – 1995 – الجزء الأول – ص 253 }
36 – مهمة الخبير تحقيق الواقع في الدعوى دون المسائل القانونية 
’’ تقتصر مهمة الخبير علي تحقيق الواقع في الدعوى و إبداء رأيه في المسائل الفنية التي يصعب علي القاضي استقصاء كننها بنفسه دون المسائل القانونية ومن ثم فإن اعتماد الحكم تقرير الخبير في هذا الخصوص دون أن يقول كلمته فيها يعيبه بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون ,, 
{ الطعن رقم 1302 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 14 / 1 / 2002 – مجموعة أحكام النقض الصادرة سنة 2001 : 2002 – هيئة قضايا الدولة – المكتب الفني – القاعدة ( 241 ) – ص 424 }
37 – خدمات الإصلاح و الصيانة تخضع للضريبة العامة علي المبيعات باعتبارها أحد صور خدمات التشغيل للغير 
’’ أن الأحكام القانونية تدور مع علتها لا مع حكمتها ومن ثم لا يجوز إهدار العلة ( وهي الوصف الظاهر المنضبط المناسب للحكم ) للأخذ بحكمه النص (و هي ما شرع الحكم لأجله من مصلحة أريد تحقيقها أو مفسدة أريد دفعها ) و أنه متي كان النص عاماً مطلقاً فلا مجال لتخصيصه أو تقييده استهداءً بالحكمة منه ؛ إذ في ذلك استحداث لحكم مغاير لم يأت به النص عن طريق التأويل ؛ لما كان ذلك ؛ و كان النص في المادة الأولي من قانون الضريبة العامة علي المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 علي أنه ( يقصد في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بالألفاظ و العبارات الآتية التعريفات الموضحة قرين كل منها 000 الخدمة : كل خدمة واردة بالجدول رقم (2 ) المرافق ) ؛ و النص في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الثانية منه علي أنه ( و تفرض الضريبة علي الخدمات الواردة بالجدول رقم (2 ) المرافق لهذا القانون ) ؛ و النص في المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 المعمول به اعتباراً من 5 / 3 / 1992 علي أنه ( 000 و تضاف إلي هذا الجدول الخدمات الواردة بالجدول ( هه) المرافق لهذا القانون ) و النص في الجدول ( هه) المشار إليه ضمن الخدمات المضافة إلي الجدول رقم ( 2 ) سالف البيان تحت بند ( 11 ) ( خدمات التشغيل للغير ) يدل علي أن عبارة النص الأخير عامة مطلقة بحيث تتسع لكافة خدمات التشغيل التي تؤدي لصالح الغير ؛ إذ لم يخص المشرع خدمات معينه منها بالخضوع لضريبة المبيعات دون خدمات أخري ؛ و بالتالي فإن قصر تطبيقها علي الخدمات المسماة الواردة بالجدول يعتبر تقييداً لمطلق النص و تخصيصاً لعمومة بغير مخصص وهو ما لا يجوز ؛ ومن ثم فإن كافة الخدمات التي تؤدي للغير مقابل أجر تخضع لضريبة المبيعات متي توافرت شروط تطبيقها ,, 
{ نقض مدني – الطعن رقم 561 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 26 / 10 / 1998 }
كما أن المشرع قد تدخل لإزالة أي لبس أو غموض و ذلك بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 بتفسير بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة علي المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 و نصت مادته الأولي علي أن :- 
’’ تفسر عبارة ( خدمات التشغيل للغير ) الواردة قرين المسلسل رقم (11 ) من الجدول رقم ( 2 ) المرافق لقانون الضريبة العامة علي المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 بأنها الخدمات التي تؤدي للغير باستخدام أصول أو معدات مورد الخدمة المملوكة له أو للغير و يتم تشغيلها بمعرفة مورد الخدمة أو قوة العمل التابعة له أو تحت إشرافه و هي 00000000000000000000؛ و خدمات الإصلاح و الصيانة 00 ,,[/align]

----------

